# Anyone noticed...



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

has anyone else noticed that there council has been going to silly lengths to check you guys out recently??

i say this as since a new guy has come into my council updating my license to add new animals is becoming a right hassle as i have found out this past week. 

it took me 4 days just to get hold of the person that deals with DWA applications and now hes not only wanting to vet check me again (which i expected) but he also wants to check out the person that would be supplying me the animal as well this is what i dont understand why would he need to check out my supplier? would he be the same with shops? and why all of a sudden has it become so hard to update my license? just seems us honest people who actually keep legally are getting persicuted recently


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

my council said they would want to know my supplier too, this is before i get my DWAL.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

they would like a rough idea usually on where u want to get animals supplied from when filling out your dwa application. but this is the first time iive been asked for the details of who is supplying me the animal since ive had my license and tbh i cant see why they would need this persons details


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

the council told me its because they want to make sure im going through the correct channels, god knows why.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

this is going to make me sound REEEEAAALLLY thick lol but what do you need a license for? for keeping certain species, or breeding them? sorry


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

the license is for the keeping of dangerous animals i.e venomous snakes and lizards, crocodilians, big cats animals like that


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

I have had the same issue, the council want to know where im going to be getting mine from so they can arrange a visit. What is going on? i havent heard of this type of problem before???


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

im not a DWA keeper...

but sounds to me like there trying to trake down people that are keeping with out licence... 

chance is slim that they will get someone... but there gonna try aint they : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Q-Tip said:


> I have had the same issue, the council want to know where im going to be getting mine from so they can arrange a visit. What is going on? i havent heard of this type of problem before???


I fail to see how its any of their business where you get your snakes from.

Arrange a visit .....does this mean to your supplier?

sorry but cannot see how that works at all?


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

Apparently according to the woman at the council that i speak too they would want to visit the supplier aswell. Everything is so bloody hard in this country. lol. I suppose though its all to keep it safe but it does seem a tad over the top.


----------



## gillytigerface (Mar 14, 2009)

I think its good they are being so thorough. Maybe they are just trying to make sure everything is being done correctly and that no-where in the chain there are issues with anything.

If you are doing everything right then you have nothing to fear 

I can understand it being frustrating though.

I would be more worried if they just gave out licenses with no care.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so are they going to go over to Hamm and check with the sellers?


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

So if I was to get my DWA they expect me to know the exact location of the seller? How would I know who has what in stock or will still have the animal in stock by the time the application has been processed?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

im not a DWA holder so u can tell me to keep my nose out if u want but i do see y they would want to know the supplier as the person themselves may not hold a licence, or he may be brought on side to stop selling to people without the licence...


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

the thing is the council technically doesnt need to know who the supplier is as long as you (the keeper) are doing everything by the book for a private seller all this means is more hassle for them having someone elses council snooping about finding out information on them. 

i have only had this problem since the guy that deals with DWA applications resigned and someone else took over.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

So what you do is make agreement to say you are buying a DWA species from the furthest person from you who has a DWAL. These idiots from your council want to visit so let them go 300 miles and then tell them you changed your mind and send them 200 mile in another direction!

Or get a dealer from Russia or anywhere else.

Sorry but that's an example of how this silly idea could be thwarted and I do not see how any council do that at all!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be wrong but I was under the impression that the inspection is purely to ensure that the proposed housing is safe, secure, and suitable for the animals. The actual source of the animal is neither here nor there as far as DWA goes. The legislation is there to ensure that the animals are securely held, and public safety.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Just give them the name of a pet shop that sells DWA. Once you've added the animal to your licence and they've checked out your "supplier" surely you can then get it wherever you like.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I may be wrong but I was under the impression that the inspection is purely to ensure that the proposed housing is safe, secure, and suitable for the animals. The actual source of the animal is neither here nor there as far as DWA goes. The legislation is there to ensure that the animals are securely held, and public safety.


Exactly, but it would seem that some LA's are "hijacking" the act to include such things as CRB checks and GP's assessments. Theoretically, as long as the keeper meets the requirements for safe and secure housing, has adequate 3rd Party PLI, and meets the Vet's requirements for animal welfare, then the LA should require no further information regarding the source of the animals or any other irrelevant factor


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

that was the impression i was under stuart but as of yet still no more info as to if he is even going to come out and do an inspection on my enclosure as i am not disclosing the information on the supplier i was going to for the animal 

so seems to be swings and roundabouts with m LA atm


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> So what you do is make agreement to say you are buying a DWA species from the furthest person from you who has a DWAL. These idiots from your council want to visit so let them go 300 miles and then tell them you changed your mind and send them 200 mile in another direction!
> 
> Or get a dealer from Russia or anywhere else.
> 
> Sorry but that's an example of how this silly idea could be thwarted and I do not see how any council do that at all!


 These were my immediate thoughts too.

GB


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you guys are gonna have some suits on the coach to Hamm then next year!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Exactly, but it would seem that some LA's are "hijacking" the act to include such things as CRB checks and GP's assessments. Theoretically, as long as the keeper meets the requirements for safe and secure housing, has adequate 3rd Party PLI, and meets the Vet's requirements for animal welfare, then the LA should require no further information regarding the source of the animals or any other irrelevant factor


That is exactly the case. It seems some Councils are acting outside their powers with this Act.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

la's need to look more closely at the requirements before asking people to fulfill unecassary criteria ,Its the same old story i am afraid ignorance breeds ignorance


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

sanderson said:


> So if I was to get my DWA they expect me to know the exact location of the seller? How would I know who has what in stock or will still have the animal in stock by the time the application has been processed?


 
That is the exact trouble i am having at the moment mate.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

when applying for your DWA they do ask for examples of were you would get these animals from but after that they shouldnt need to ask you.

but thats were my problem lies they want to know the details of the suppliers i am using to get the animal i am after which is not part of there checks


----------

